# Strawberries and Football



## Wolvenreign (Nov 28, 2010)

(By the gracious administrators of GBATemp, I really hope this doesn't net me a warning...)

I hate football with a passion. A snoozefest unmatched in both it's boring placidness and sheer popularity. I can't understand it for the life of me.

I also don't like strawberries. But I really like them in cereal! So, then I got to thinking.

Not everyone likes strawberries. Yet, one can like strawberries in cereal. This is because the taste of strawberries goes well with the taste of milk.

This proves that although someone may not enjoy something in one context, they may enjoy it in another.

Now, I present to you, for your thinking pleasure...homosexuality.

Most people do not like homosexuality in a singular context. At least, not in the majority of America.

However, most Americans enjoy American football, which is rife with homosexuality.

Thus, in the context of a sport, Americans appear to enjoy homosexuality.

*takes a bow, raises the flame shield*

(Please don't take this too seriously. It was just a trippy thought I had a while back.)


----------



## mameks (Nov 28, 2010)

Oh~, you're going to get flamed re~al bad...


----------



## Wolvenreign (Nov 28, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> Oh~, you're going to get flamed re~al bad...



Yeah, but then, they'd be going for the obvious, and thus, a trap.


----------



## science (Nov 28, 2010)

All I am getting from this is you don't like strawberries unless they are in milk, and you don't like football unless you get some homo-erotic pleasure from it.

Why else would you have gone from football to homosexuals? Football is rife with other things than just homosexuality.

I just feel like there is so much I have to say about this but I don't feel like it. This was just, so... not thought out by you. And so I am not going to think it out either.


----------



## Wolvenreign (Nov 28, 2010)

science said:
			
		

> All I am getting from this is you don't like strawberries unless they are in milk, and you don't like football unless you get some homo-erotic pleasure from it.
> 
> Why else would you have gone from football to homosexuals? Football is rife with other things than just homosexuality.
> 
> I just feel like there is so much I have to say about this but I don't feel like it. This was just, so... not thought out by you. And so I am not going to think it out either.



I did post a link to Time Magazine.

What I was saying here is that I have long thought football to be boring, and have wondered why all the guys I know are so into it. A serious national pasttime.

Then I was chuckling about how all these so-called straight guys were getting so pumped over so much man-touching.

It's supposed to be a humorous thought, not a blog from the first person view. Follow the train of thought and it will lead you to hilarity!


----------



## science (Nov 28, 2010)

I think you should have went for MMA. That thing is so full of gay innuendo haha


----------

